# Fortis Flieger 24h



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

I just scored this Fortis after searching for quite some time.

I'm a little concerned that the lume looks yellow on the numbers and green on the hands in normal light. Also, the lume is pretty poor - it doesn't last long at all, especially on the numbers - a matter of seconds.

What do you think? Is this normal? The photos where the second hand is illuminated are shot with a black-light.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, that is a nice 24hr you have there. That model uses tritium paint (apparent by the 'T Swiss Made T' printed at the bottom of the dial) and not the more modern superluminova. Tritium does not require an external light source to charge; however, it does degrade over time. That is likely why it no longer illuminates well in low light situations.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

One thing that concerns me is that the crown isn't signed. I have seen more recent ones with a signed crown. Did the older watch come without a signed crown?


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

siv said:


> One thing that concerns me is that the crown isn't signed. I have seen more recent ones with a signed crown. Did the older watch come without a signed crown?


No need for concern, read here.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks! It's still on my wrist and keeping excellent time.

Do you have any idea of the vintage?


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

No idea, I'm sure somebody will help you out with this.
I'm afraid to ask you for a wrist shot as I'm already kicking myself for letting it go o|! I bet it looks good.
Hopefully another one will come my way soon!


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah it's all good, as has been said the T SWISS T is the tritum, backed up by the slightly cheesy yellow look aquired during aging. Have a look at the older T SWISS T Panerai watches, they have the same colouring. Always wanted a 24 hour Fortis.

I'm guessing mid to late 1990's vintage?:think:


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks terrific~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Mike 777 (Dec 20, 2008)

Tritium, which is what you have for lume, is a radioactive isotope (don't worry; the radiation can be stopped by a single sheet of paper) that has a half-life of about 12 years, and Fortis switched to Superluminova lume in the early 2000's, I think. That means that the lume on your watch is probably around half as bright as it was when it was new; also, since the hour and minute hands seem to have brighter lume, they may be newer than the dial of your watch. I bought my 24hr in 1998, and my numerals are not as yellowed as yours, but my second hand has faded to a light orange color, unlike yours, which looks new.

Nothing to worry about--your watch is not only unique and relatively unavailable, but it has character.


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the response Mike. It's a lovely watch and I'm quite pleased I have it now that the uncertainly has been dispelled.

You make an interesting observation about the hands and the face. I suspect that the watch was a display model so it may have been kept in a display case which has resulted in yellowing of the markers. The hands probably deteriorated too so it would not surprise me if the hands were replaced prior to the watch being sold as "New Old Stock". Maybe the hands are not Tritium and may be some kind of more recent lume. Perhaps supporting this is that the hands are a little out of alignment (the minute hand is about 6 minutes behind the hour) though I have read this is not uncommon.


----------



## hugel (Sep 8, 2009)

I admired that model, it is a real looker, but ended up with the GMT instead. I bought it second hand, and not only has the lume faded, the lume section of the minute hand has fallen off completely. It annoys me every time I look at it ! Something to think about when buying a second hand watch (but I dunno what you could do anyhow :roll

Enjoy
hugel


----------



## siv (Apr 28, 2008)

It's a really great watch and considering that they are unlikely to be made again in that format (unless they are expensive limited editions) I would put some money into it and get the hand replaced. I'm sure it won't cost more than $100 and in my mind would be money well spent (a battered second hand one is sitting at >$400 right now on eBay - who knows where it will close).


----------



## Mike 777 (Dec 20, 2008)

If the hands do not have tritium lume, then they would be superluminova, which is whiter in appearance (during the day or in bright light) than tritium markers, which appear greenish. Also, the glow of superluminova lasts only around 8 hours before it must be recharged by an external light source, unlike tritium, which always glows.


----------



## TAG1976 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi I'm new in Fortis area.
I hope someone can shed me some light.
I have been looking for 24 hours watch for sometime and I find one I like the other day. It's Fortis Flieger 24h Ref. 621.10.41 (34mm). I saw this one in 2010 online catalogue. However, I can't find anything about this watch in the internet. It seems the black one(Limited Edition Ref. 596.18.41) is on sale but not this one. Is this model already out of prodcution ? :think:


----------



## Mike 777 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, both the 40mm (non-PVD) and the 34mm are out of production, unfortunately. For that matter, the 34mm Flieger (12 hr) is also out of production, as is the 34mm GMT.


----------



## TAG1976 (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh well never mind then.....


----------

